# Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom. REQUESTS CLEARED, READ 1ST PAGE



## Invader Palkia

*HELLO. IT HAS COME TO MY ATTENTION THAT MY TABLET PEN IS MISSING, AND I WILL NO LONGER BE ABLE TO DRAW STUFF FOR YOU PEOPLE THANK YOU.*

Yerf, yes, this is IP's banner and stuff shop. Yummy.

So, I herd u want... Expamplz?

BANNERS:




































AVATARS:









I couldn't find anything else recent... But I CAN do avis

ARTSES:
Here
(lol, i know I forgot his tail x3)
Here
Here
Here

ARTSES ARE DOWN DUE TO LACK OF TABLET PEN

WALLPAPERS:
here
(That was made for my actual Desktop size so It will take a bit to load)

OTHER: 
I'll try whatever you need... I'll do bloody layouts if I have the time xD

You can request non-pokemon things as well. ^^

So I herd u want some rulz? NO? 2 BAD!

- Don't ask me for more then 2 of the same thing at a time
- ... But no more then 1 drawing at a time
- Provide pics for non-pokemon drawings/banners/avis/whatever
- Unless you specify I WON'T _DRAW_ THE POKEMON IN YOUR BANNER/AVI
- also unless you specify, i will use Arkeis pokemon images in banners (When I don't draw the mons myself)
-OKAY, HERE WE GO- UNLESS YOU'RE ACTUALLY GONNA USE THE WHATEVER, DON'T REQUEST IT. Unless you're a friend of mine. :D

Thats it, really. Request away. Or not.​


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

You're a pretty awesome artist :o

Could you try drawing Stitches from Animal Crossing?


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

U IZ AWESOME!!

Now, may I please have a bakker with Mewtw shooting a psychic ball? And if you can do text, it says, "Am I...just a clone?"

Thanks!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Can I have an animated avvie of me?

Here are some links incase you need more refs than my Avvie.
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/hompstead/Josh/CIMG2476.jpg
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/hompstead/Josh/CIMG2491.jpg


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Could you make a banner with Heracross on the left, and Yanmega on the right, with the background flowing from blue on the right to green on the left? And put "Lucas755" in the middle.
Thanks!^^


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Could you please make a banner with Eevee on the right and Skitty on the left. For the background have it going from blue to purple. If you do text then in the middle write EeveeSkitty. Thanks.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> You're a pretty awesome artist :o
> 
> Could you try drawing Stitches from Animal Crossing?


Thank you. ^^
And sure. 
EDIT: 








Mewtwo said:


> U IZ AWESOME!!
> 
> Now, may I please have a bakker with Mewtw shooting a psychic ball? And if you can do text, it says, "Am I...just a clone?"
> 
> Thanks!


Yup. ^^
EDIT: Here's the original if you want to see...
Finished: 





*realizes I forgot the border* Um... Do you want me to put a border? ^^"



Kai said:


> Can I have an animated avvie of me?
> 
> Here are some links incase you need more refs than my Avvie.
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/hompstead/Josh/CIMG2476.jpg
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/hompstead/Josh/CIMG2491.jpg


What should it be doing? 



Lucas755 said:


> Could you make a banner with Heracross on the left, and Yanmega on the right, with the background flowing from blue on the right to green on the left? And put "Lucas755" in the middle.
> Thanks!^^


Yup, I can.



EeveeSkitty said:


> Could you please make a banner with Eevee on the right and Skitty on the left. For the background have it going from blue to purple. If you do text then in the middle write EeveeSkitty. Thanks.
> 
> From EeveeSkitty


Sure ^^


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Great, I love your work. I can't wait till it's finished! Mewtwo's banner is cool. Thanks for replying soon. 

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Hmm... I would have gone for the cliche "Why don't you decide", but I'm sure that that would irritate you to no end. Make it so that It's firing a gun, please [before you ask, It's for an RPG].


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Invader Palkia said:


> Thank you. ^^
> And sure.
> EDIT:


0.0

Too awesome. Thank you :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Awesome banners.... Love your drawing style. And your coloring style, too... 

Purttyfulness. 

Uh... I'll request when I think of something. XP


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



> Could you please make a banner with Eevee on the right and Skitty on the left. For the background have it going from blue to purple. If you do text then in the middle write EeveeSkitty. Thanks.


Oh I forgot before to put font colour. For my banner have the writing a darkish purple that stands out reasonably. Thanks.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> Great, I love your work. I can't wait till it's finished! Mewtwo's banner is cool. Thanks for replying soon.
> 
> From EeveeSkitty


Thanks and your welcome ^^



Kai said:


> Hmm... I would have gone for the cliche "Why don't you decide", but I'm sure that that would irritate you to no end. Make it so that It's firing a gun, please [before you ask, It's for an RPG].


Hm, okeedokey. Though Let it be known before hand that I fail at drawing guns x3



Zephyrous Castform said:


> 0.0
> 
> Too awesome. Thank you :D


you're welcome. ^^



Crazy Linoone said:


> Awesome banners.... Love your drawing style. And your coloring style, too...
> 
> Purttyfulness.
> 
> Uh... I'll request when I think of something. XP


Okeedokey.



EeveeSkitty said:


> Oh I forgot before to put font colour. For my banner have the writing a darkish purple that stands out reasonably. Thanks.
> 
> From EeveeSkitty


Okay, Purplee. I'll do that.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

No border, so it's done! Thanks!


----------



## cheesecake

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Hows about...
A banner, with Absol kind of absent-mindedly watching a tornado in the distance? If I need to provide some pic I can...


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Mewtwo said:


> No border, so it's done! Thanks!


You're welcome ^^



cheesecake said:


> Hows about...
> A banner, with Absol kind of absent-mindedly watching a tornado in the distance? If I need to provide some pic I can...


I can do that ^^


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I like the Rayquaza banner in your siggy. But on topic...if I have space I might squeeze your banner in my siggy. Please have it done by *check calender* the end of next week because I'm going on holiday...with no internet for quite a while. Thanks.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> I like the Rayquaza banner in your siggy. But on topic...if I have space I might squeeze your banner in my siggy. Please have it done by *check calender* the end of next week because I'm going on holiday...with no internet for quite a while. Thanks.
> 
> From EeveeSkitty


Okay. Youz on priority list. Not that one ever existed. And feel free to use the rayquaza banner if you want.

Edit: As a matter o' fact...






LUCAS755: Heres your banner





Howzit?

EDIT: And Cheesecakes...


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Horray!!! But for anybody don't be surprised if I'm not active for next week because I'll be on holiday!!! Thanks it looks great.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> Horray!!! But for anybody don't be surprised if I'm not active for next week because I'll be on holiday!!! Thanks it looks great.
> 
> From EeveeSkitty


You're welcome ^^ Glad you like it


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Thank you! It's awesome!
I may request again soon...


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Lucas755 said:


> Thank you! It's awesome!
> I may request again soon...


You're welcome, glad you like it ^^
And go ahead and request whenever... I don't mind


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Okay. How about... the same thing, but with Tyranitar and Feraligatr? Use the same style, main-ish color for background, fade to other color, but green behind _Feraligatr_, and blue behind Tyranitar.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Lucas755 said:


> Okay. How about... the same thing, but with Tyranitar and Feraligatr? Use the same style, main-ish color for background, fade to other color, but green behind _Feraligatr_, and blue behind Tyranitar.


Okay. ^^


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Can you make a banner like Lucas's, only reddish-orange on one side, spring green on the other, and Quilava in the reddish-orange and Bellossom in the spring green?And it says, "Quilossoms! ^.^"(yes, with the smiley-faces), please! And, again, no border. Thanks!


----------



## cheesecake

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Ooo it's very ominous. 
Thanks, it's great!


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Mewtwo said:


> Can you make a banner like Lucas's, only reddish-orange on one side, spring green on the other, and Quilava in the reddish-orange and Bellossom in the spring green?And it says, "Quilossoms! ^.^"(yes, with the smiley-faces), please! And, again, no border. Thanks!


Okay ^^



cheesecake said:


> Ooo it's very ominous.
> Thanks, it's great!


Your welcome ^^


EDIT:


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I'm requesting again. Can I please have a banner EXACTLY the same size as the first, same colours and background but can you have a new picture of both Eevee on the left and the skitty on the right this time. Here is my other request if you need to know what is was...





Oh, and if the colours are a little off it doesn't matter much. Thanks you so much for your wonderful work.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> I'm requesting again. Can I please have a banner EXACTLY the same size as the first, same colours and background but can you have a new picture of both Eevee on the left and the skitty on the right this time. Here is my other request if you need to know what is was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and if the colours are a little off it doesn't matter much. Thanks you so much for your wonderful work.
> 
> From EeveeSkitty


Do you mean you want different pictures too, or do you just want me to change the placement of the pictures..?


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I prefer different pictures as the pictures already there may look strange when moves to the other side so Please get NEW pictures. Thanks.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Nope

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

You have some skills with photoshop/GIMP/whatever you are using, I like your shading style and the outlines of your graphics, they are very nice ^^

Now, you see I'm getting bored of my currents avatar, so when you're finished with the other requests and you're not busy, could you maybe make me an avatar with a Typhlosion (I'd prefer one you drew, you draw so awesome ^^) on the left side, maybe crossing its arms and leaning on the outlines (The lines, kinda, you get what I mean). The background would be dark blue and starry, like the sky at night. Oh, and the Typhlosion can say "Bakun!"

Thank you in advance :D


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Invader Palkia said:


>


ZOMG thank you! As soon as I clear some of my sig, your banners earn a spot in my sig! Maybe I'll just put most of my stuff on PE2K...


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Thank you!
I shall be back sometime soon...


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> I prefer different pictures as the pictures already there may look strange when moves to the other side so Please get NEW pictures. Thanks.
> 
> From EeveeSkitty


Well, I could just flip the images. 



Bakuphoon said:


> You have some skills with photoshop/GIMP/whatever you are using, I like your shading style and the outlines of your graphics, they are very nice ^^
> 
> Now, you see I'm getting bored of my currents avatar, so when you're finished with the other requests and you're not busy, could you maybe make me an avatar with a Typhlosion (I'd prefer one you drew, you draw so awesome ^^) on the left side, maybe crossing its arms and leaning on the outlines (The lines, kinda, you get what I mean). The background would be dark blue and starry, like the sky at night. Oh, and the Typhlosion can say "Bakun!"
> 
> Thank you in advance :D


Yup, this is photoshop. And Thank you ^^

Yes, I can do that. ^^



Mewtwo said:


> ZOMG thank you! As soon as I clear some of my sig, your banners earn a spot in my sig! Maybe I'll just put most of my stuff on PE2K...


Okay.  Hm, I used to go to pe2k, but I find it boring now... 



Lucas755 said:


> Thank you!
> I shall be back sometime soon...


You're welcome ^^

Edit:


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Yeah, I didn't think of that. *coughstupidmecough* Just do that then and if I'm allowed to request more [it's for a friend] I would like one with a red fireish background with pictures of Zigzagoon on the left and Treeko on the right. Font would be a dark red hat stands out. No border please, take your time if you'd like because I THINK my friend is coming himself but dosen't have time at the moment. Thanks for your wonderful work.

From ES


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> Yeah, I didn't think of that. *coughstupidmecough* Just do that then and if I'm allowed to request more [it's for a friend] I would like one with a red fireish background with pictures of Zigzagoon on the left and Treeko on the right. Font would be a dark red hat stands out. No border please, take your time if you'd like because I THINK my friend is coming himself but dosen't have time at the moment. Thanks for your wonderful work.
> 
> From ES


Sure, I'll get to work on that. ^^
EDIT:






New example on the front page: Wallpaper

...And thats that, I'll get to work on your friends banner now, EeveeSkitty
Wait... what do you want it to say? O_o


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I love mine. Oh, god I suck at remembering things, maybe I should use a form...so ayways...
Have it say *Acorn-Zak. *Thanks he will love it.

From ES


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*






There ya go.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Thank you so much, my friend's going to love it. :D

Edit: I've just sent it to my friend using PM and I'm waiting for an answer. He is a real life friend and he really likes Zigzagoon, that's why I told you to put on a Zigzagoon. Thanks so much, I could not have done it.  

From ES


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> Thank you so much, my friend's going to love it. :D
> 
> Edit: I've just sent it to my friend using PM and I'm waiting for an answer. He is a real life friend and he really likes Zigzagoon, that's why I told you to put on a Zigzagoon. Thanks so much, I could not have done it.
> 
> From ES


Well I hope he likes it ^^


----------



## Nope

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Wow thanks ^^ That was very quick.

I also use photoshop for arts and stuff, but I'm not that skilled :/

I'll that for my avatar from now on, thanks again :D

EDIT: Btw, you should know that you can double, triple etc. post in your own art thread :)


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Bakuphoon said:


> Wow thanks ^^ That was very quick.
> 
> I also use photoshop for arts and stuff, but I'm not that skilled :/
> 
> I'll that for my avatar from now on, thanks again :D
> 
> EDIT: Btw, you should know that you can double, triple etc. post in your own art thread :)


Glad you like it ^^

And yes, I knew that.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Um, I hate to be rude, but what about my Request back on page 1? I'd like to resubmit it, please.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

OK, just one more thing for my friend. Can I please have a avatar with a SHINY Zigzagoon with only it's head showing down the bottom and looking cute. Also have the writing in red letters: Acorn-Zak and have the background the same style as the banner. Thanks.

From ES


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Can you do text on them? if so I want a really cool font over the top of this picture
http://masterziggy.com/images/Dark Samus.jpg 
Saying: TheOtherOne- Armour of Malice
Also you can add some stuff if you want but not to much, thanks Do Your Thing! 
(I luv those example banners)


----------



## kunikida.

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Kool! Can I have one? Please?

Can you make it like Lucas' and Mewtwo's banner with the colors fading in? The colors should be orange-reddish on the right, and light blue on the left. Houndoom should be on the right, and Glaceon on the left. The text color should be dark blue and reads "Fire Crystal~" with the ~ in there? Please and thank you!


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Kai said:


> Um, I hate to be rude, but what about my Request back on page 1? I'd like to resubmit it, please.


Sorry :sweatdrop:
I've been lazy with that... It's my hatred of drawing people.. Sorry, I'll try to get it done ^^"



EeveeSkitty said:


> OK, just one more thing for my friend. Can I please have a avatar with a SHINY Zigzagoon with only it's head showing down the bottom and looking cute. Also have the writing in red letters: Acorn-Zak and have the background the same style as the banner. Thanks.
> 
> From ES


Sure. ^^



TheOtherOne said:


> Can you do text on them? if so I want a really cool font over the top of this picture
> http://masterziggy.com/images/Dark Samus.jpg
> Saying: TheOtherOne- Armour of Malice
> Also you can add some stuff if you want but not to much, thanks Do Your Thing!
> (I luv those example banners)


Okay.



Kriisa Scorcher said:


> Kool! Can I have one? Please?
> 
> Can you make it like Lucas' and Mewtwo's banner with the colors fading in? The colors should be orange-reddish on the right, and light blue on the left. Houndoom should be on the right, and Glaceon on the left. The text color should be dark blue and reads "Fire Crystal~" with the ~ in there? Please and thank you!


Yup, I can ^^


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Could you make a banner out of this with a little "Lucas755" in the bottom right corner?


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I gotz an idea! Can you have this excact banner:






With my D/P info on it? In the bottom left corner?

Name: Mysti
Gender: Female
Friend Code: 3995-8327-3665

Thanks! I've just created a new idea! Trainer banners! Daimond or Pearl! And you can make banners for the other games, too!


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Lucas755 said:


> Could you make a banner out of this with a little "Lucas755" in the bottom right corner?


Yup ^^



Mewtwo said:


> I gotz an idea! Can you have this excact banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my D/P info on it? In the bottom left corner?
> 
> Name: Mysti
> Gender: Female
> Friend Code: 3995-8327-3665
> 
> Thanks! I've just created a new idea! Trainer banners! Daimond or Pearl! And you can make banners for the other games, too!


Sure, I can do that.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Thanks but I'm leaving to Auckland for holiday tomorow and I have NO internet so I'll come later on. Take your time, my friend dosen't know anything...

From ES


----------



## Cyndaquil

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Sorry if I kill this thread like I happen to do.. But I would Like a banner with 2 cyndaquils in front playing with each other and a few in the distance napping. I would like it to be in a place with some shortish grass swaying in the breeze and Mountains in the Backround. Also put a Pikachu if you want... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> Thanks but I'm leaving to Auckland for holiday tomorow and I have NO internet so I'll come later on. Take your time, my friend dosen't know anything...
> 
> From ES


Okay.



Cyndaquil said:


> Sorry if I kill this thread like I happen to do.. But I would Like a banner with 2 cyndaquils in front playing with each other and a few in the distance napping. I would like it to be in a place with some shortish grass swaying in the breeze and Mountains in the Backround. Also put a Pikachu if you want... Thanks in advance.


Yup, I can do that.

Just a notice, but I'm taking a break until tomorrow... I'll finish my requests then.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Invader Palkia said:


> Just a notice, but I'm taking a break until tomorrow... I'll finish my requests then.


Mmkay.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I'm back. Just to let you know...


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Umm, IP, it's WAY past tommorrow... I've been waiting forever for my banner! Hav you abandoned the shop?


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Maybe her timezone is different or she is at school or something. Give her a break, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Hmmmm, in her timezone, a week is a day?


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

No, just saying she could of got up late, went to school and forgot about this thread. She could be on holiday or something. But if she isn't busy then you're right. I'm only saying, it dosen't mean I'm on her side 100%.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I'm sorry, I haven't been getting on much, went to my grandparents the day I was supposed to start up again, then my dad came from work (We only see him on weekends now), I got on but felt lazy (You can be mad about that) Then mum told me to take a break...

I'll do some tonight though, I promise ^^"

EDIT:
Here's Kriisa Scorcher's banner:






Lucas755's banner:






Mewtwo's banner:






EeveeSkittys avi:


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

My banner..It's beautiful...But I can't see letters/numbers in some of the places! Like the 8 in my friend code! And the M in Name!


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Oh, okay.

I'll edit it tomorrow, I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I don't mean to sound annoying, have you forgotten about mine or did you just not do it yet


----------



## PichuK

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Bakuphoon said:


> You have some skills with photoshop/GIMP/whatever you are using, I like your shading style and the outlines of your graphics, they are very nice ^^


the images are from arkeis.
http://www.arkeis.com/pokemonfactory.htm


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Thank you, the banner looks nice!


----------



## kunikida.

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Thankz! It's awsome, and plain koolio~


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



DarkArmour said:


> I don't mean to sound annoying, have you forgotten about mine or did you just not do it yet


I haven't done it yet. ^^"



Lucas755 said:


> Thank you, the banner looks nice!


You're welcome ^^



Kriisa Scorcher said:


> Thankz! It's awsome, and plain koolio~


You're welcome :)
Yah, it is coolio.

EDIT:

Mewtwo's banner:





I love the text on this one, heh.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Invader Palkia said:


> Mewtwo's banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the text on this one, heh.


MUCH better. Gracias! And I would like a gift for Moonlight the Umbreon. An avvie!

It should have, obviously, an Umbreon on it, Preferably this picture:





but the rings on it are lavender, and the eyes are light blue. It should say, "Moonlight" in small, but able to read, text. Thanks!

EDIT: Oh, you get your pics off of a website. I would like you to do my request if you can, but you don't have to.

EDIT2: I went to the website, and the Umbreon in the avvie is the same as the one on the website but it's flipped!


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Mewtwo said:


> MUCH better. Gracias! And I would like a gift for Moonlight the Umbreon. An avvie!
> 
> It should have, obviously, an Umbreon on it, Preferably this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the rings on it are lavender, and the eyes are light blue. It should say, "Moonlight" in small, but able to read, text. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, you get your pics off of a website. I would like you to do my request if you can, but you don't have to.
> 
> EDIT2: I went to the website, and the Umbreon in the avvie is the same as the one on the website but it's flipped!


Yup, I can do that. ^^


----------



## Moonlight the Umbreon

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

*gasp* A gift? For me?? *claps hands like London Tipton* Yay me!


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

*gasp* Oh, noes! She found out!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Maybe you should have _PM'ed_ the request?


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Lucas755 said:


> Maybe you should have _PM'ed_ the request?


Meh, you're right...


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

hah gutted! when you finish my other banner can you  make one with a grassy/forest BG
with a scyther and  scizor


----------



## kunikida.

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

It says I need to resize it! Wah. Can you try and make it smaller. (And I have no idea what this computer stuff means. it says Your file image is 500x100 and something about 350x100. Do you know what it means? Anybody?)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Well, what were you trying to do with it?


----------



## Murkrowfeather

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Palkia! I have a request for you...

 Could you make a banner using this image, with text saying 'Palkia - Rider of the Startstream'? Thanks!


----------



## kunikida.

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Lucas755 said:


> Well, what were you trying to do with it?


 Put it in my sig. It's weird, because I cleared some stuff out, and it worked once. I tried it again, and there that wretched message goes.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Are you using IMG codes? If not, do so, because uploading from your computer to your sig has a limit of 500 x 100. The height exeeds that.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

HELLO!
Sorry I've been "lazy" recently, but I haven't been getting much net time. ^^"
I'll try to do some stuff now.

Here's DarkArmours first banner:


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

That is...completely awesome


----------



## Chimchar

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Umm, hi, I found my avatar on Google, and would very much like a new one...Can you make me one that says, "Flamewheel!" and has a fiery background? And it has, obviously, Chimchar on it! Thanks ^.^ And the text should be light blue with white outlines to seperate it from the flames.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

...you have here a monopoly on Awesomesauce Factories....

Maybe, if you're not too busy, An avatar with Kabuto on a bubbly background.(with its claws moving, maybe?)


----------



## Zuu

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I would totally give you money if I had any for a signature of Mega Man (the old Blue Bomber, not X or the new Battle Network and Star Force crap)... just, in any awesome pose, basically. The background doesn't even really matter. I just want it bad.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I am really sorry for making everyone wait so long T_T
I'll go make some banners now.  And I'll start with the _easiest_ so I can finish more of them in a shorter time.

EDIT:
Mewtwo's Avi for moonlight:






DarkArmours second banner:






I'm working on MurkrowFeather's now, but I'll finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Yet again, completely amazing


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

*looks at MTU's new avvie*
It be beautiful! Naow...
Make...
a Pikachu banner! It be in a field of flowers, and it says, "Warning: Sparks fly randomly."
Tahnks!


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Pure awesomeness is awesome, which means your banner making skills and you are AWESOME! So may I have a banner. A lapras on the right and a Ninetales on the left. Have the Lapras using Hydro Pump and the Ninetales flamethrower. On lapras's side have it a light blue that is similar to Lapras's shade except lighter. On Ninetales's side have it fire red. In the middle have the red and blue meet and mix to some purple. And can it say 'Flaming waves' in dark purple letters. Thanks.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Meditite and Nidoking on a banner please, make the background sort of vortex-y


----------



## Moonlight the Umbreon

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Invader Palkia said:


> I am really sorry for making everyone wait so long T_T
> I'll go make some banners now. And I'll start with the _easiest_ so I can finish more of them in a shorter time.
> 
> EDIT:
> Mewtwo's Avi for moonlight:


@.@ Haven't been on for a while, but now I'm on, and wow, that be bootiful!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Not to be rude, but I have waited for around two months, and my request still isn't done.


----------



## Zuu

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

And I, a month.


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Can I please have a banner with a Luxray pouncing on a Umbreon with a blizzard background? The Luxray jumping in midair and the Umbreon crouching, make the Umbreon shiny Please oh and make it say Ice tiger on it. By the way, your work is AWESOME :D I wish I was that good.


----------



## S.K

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

A Chingling and a Diagla please.


----------



## Black Rayquaza

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I have a request...could you make a banner of a lightning storm with Rayquaza silhouetted in the center (in the distance), saying "Reap the Whirlwind" across the bottom?
Thanks in advance if you can.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Poor Palkia is being buried under requests.... 

I'm just here to say that your banners are awesome. The shading and the colors and the Pokemon themselves are beautifully drawn. 

That's all. 

And now Linoone will continue stalking.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

^ Yes poor Palkia. You can leave my request till last for the impatient people.


----------



## Black Rayquaza

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Same here.  Sorry about that.

By the way, the banner with the Absol watching the tornado is...there are no words.  AWESOME barely does it justice.


----------



## Jester

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Ok guys seriously. Last time IP was on was october 18. I don't think he's coming back.


----------



## Black Rayquaza

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I doubt that.  He said he was just making more banners...


----------



## PichuK

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Poor Palkia is being buried under requests....
> 
> I'm just here to say that your banners are awesome. The shading and the colors and the Pokemon themselves are beautifully drawn.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> And now Linoone will continue stalking.


The images are from arkeis 
http://www.arkeis.com/


----------



## Philly

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Can I have a moving Blaziken Avatar?


----------



## Cyndaquil

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I withdraw my request... It must be too hard.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

^ It probably isn't too hard, it's just Invader hasn't been on for a while and probably knows nothing of all these requests. Poor Invader.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Ow, my "Im not doing anything right now"...

Uh, I'll go get my tablet and do some of the requests... Maybe...

Just saying I'm here... :)

Edit: MurkrowFeather's banner:






Oh, and I'm not taking anymore requests until these ones are done. Most of them.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

^ Awesome explosion like feel :)


----------



## Black Rayquaza

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I like that...although is it supposed to say "starstream" and not "startstream"?


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Are you there Palkia?


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



Black Rayquaza said:


> I like that...although is it supposed to say "starstream" and not "startstream"?


"Startstream" is what MurkrowFeather's post said... :|



EeveeSkitty said:


> Are you there Palkia?


I ain't been getting on much lately :/

Maybe getting a Laptop for Christmas though, so that _may_ change soon. |D


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Ooh yay, a laptop for you~


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

:D

I won't be able to do artwork requests because my Tablet pen has been stolen by Evil toddlers and stashed somewhere. >.>

I can probably still do banners with non drawn-by-me images though :)


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

OK cool.

Evil toddlers, evil little sisters are just as evil. I thought I had lost my goggles for 2 months or so but it turns out she took them and used them >:(


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> OK cool.
> 
> Evil toddlers, evil little sisters are just as evil. I thought I had lost my goggles for 2 months or so but it turns out she took them and used them >:(


Yup.

Little sisters. >.<

What doesn't help is that one of my sisters (the four year old) Is obsessed with feet, poop and the letter four. 

It drives us crazy cuz no one ever knows what she's talking about xD

Ahem, off topic xD


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

I have TWO little sister's to deal with. It's good one is better. My second sister is smart and is SUCH A BIG FAT SHOW OFF. OK ok, stop the off topic stuff, yeah yeah.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> I have TWO little sister's to deal with. It's good one is better. My second sister is smart and is SUCH A BIG FAT SHOW OFF. OK ok, stop the off topic stuff, yeah yeah.


Here too. Two little sisters, one 4 one 2. And a chihuahua, and a rat.

At this point we should make a "Siblings" thread...


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom.*

Yep. Maybe I'll actually make one...


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom. REQUESTS CLEARED*

*NOTICE*

I have cleared all the requests, so if you had a request please re-post it.  It's just been a while so I don't know if everyone still wants their request

Just so I don't have to do as much.​


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom. REQUESTS CLEARED*

I still want my request :D

A lapras on the right and a Ninetales on the left. Have the Lapras using Hydro Pump and the Ninetales flamethrower. On lapras's side have it a light blue that is similar to Lapras's shade except lighter. On Ninetales's side have it fire red. In the middle have the red and blue meet and mix to some purple. And can it say 'Flaming waves' in dark purple letters. Thanks.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom. REQUESTS CLEARED*

Can I have an animated avatar of myself holding up a gun and firing 3 rounds? It doesn't have to be animated if you don't want to go through the trouble. However, If you make it unanimated, make it so that I'm just holding up a gun.

Reference pic:
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/hompstead/Josh/CIMG2609-1.jpg


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Palkias Banner and stuff shop. Of doom. REQUESTS CLEARED*



EeveeSkitty said:


> I still want my request :D
> 
> A lapras on the right and a Ninetales on the left. Have the Lapras using Hydro Pump and the Ninetales flamethrower. On lapras's side have it a light blue that is similar to Lapras's shade except lighter. On Ninetales's side have it fire red. In the middle have the red and blue meet and mix to some purple. And can it say 'Flaming waves' in dark purple letters. Thanks.


Hmm... Might not be able to do that because of Tablet pen robbery... :/



Kai said:


> Can I have an animated avatar of myself holding up a gun and firing 3 rounds? It doesn't have to be animated if you don't want to go through the trouble. However, If you make it unanimated, make it so that I'm just holding up a gun.
> 
> Reference pic:
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/hompstead/Josh/CIMG2609-1.jpg


Same here, and I just downright dislike drawing people >O (Yes that is the reason I have been holding it off for several months ^^"

I'll only be able to do these if I can find my darned tablet pen.. >.<


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> ...you have here a monopoly on Awesomesauce Factories....
> 
> Maybe, if you're not too busy, An avatar with Kabuto on a bubbly background.(with its claws moving, maybe?)


----------



## Invader Palkia




----------



## Evolutionary

OK I'll wait till your tablet pens appear again~ I want it to be drawn by you :D


----------



## Black Rayquaza

OK, here we go again...A storm scene (preferably just the sky) with Rayquaza in the centre, with "Reap the Whirlwind" written across the bottom in a suitable awesome font.  Thanks in advance if you can do it, sorry in advance if it places the metaphorical peak on the pyramid of work you have set out before you.
I'd like you to draw this, so I'm willing to wait.

I click all your Dragon Cave eggs, by the way ^^


----------



## Invader Palkia

Black Rayquaza said:


> OK, here we go again...A storm scene (preferably just the sky) with Rayquaza in the centre, with "Reap the Whirlwind" written across the bottom in a suitable awesome font.  Thanks in advance if you can do it, sorry in advance if it places the metaphorical peak on the pyramid of work you have set out before you.
> I'd like you to draw this, so I'm willing to wait.
> 
> I click all your Dragon Cave eggs, by the way ^^


Okay. I'll try to do that once I get my Tablet pen back.

Nice usertitle, btw. xD


----------



## Mewtwo

Okay, I would like the Arkies images used, like you usually do. It is a banner with, kindof in the middle left, Mewtwo, and Mew overlapping it a little bit. On the left, it is lavender, fading into pink on the right, where Mew is. On the top left, it says "Am I..." and on the bottom right, it says "...Just a clone?" Is cursive handwriting. Thanks!


----------



## Black Rayquaza

EDITS ABOVE MESSAGE FRANTICALLY: This is a banner, by the way.


----------



## Evolutionary

Huh? EDITS ABOVE MESSAGE FRANTICALLY?

You found your tablet pen?


----------



## Black Rayquaza

EeveeSkitty said:


> Huh? EDITS ABOVE MESSAGE FRANTICALLY?
> 
> You found your tablet pen?


Yeah, as in editing my request (the message above the one I was writing at the time), only putting it in a separate post as Invader Palkia might have memorised my request and might not need to look back at it, thereby not realising that I wanted a banner and not just a picture.  Not editing above the message.  THAT would be wierd.


----------



## Evolutionary

Ok...complicated. You alive Invader?


----------



## Invader Palkia

Alive and well, ES. Alive and well.

...

*cough*

I'll do Rayquaza and Mewtwo's requests now.


----------



## Taliax

After you do their requests, could I get a banner with a latias and a shadow latias, and could it say 'Darkness...' on the top left by the shadow latias,and '...or light?' on the bottom right by the regular latias? Thanks in advance. Your art is great!


----------



## Invader Palkia

Taliax said:


> After you do their requests, could I get a banner with a latias and a shadow latias, and could it say 'Darkness...' on the top left by the shadow latias,and '...or light?' on the bottom right by the regular latias? Thanks in advance. Your art is great!


I can do that, but if you want me to hand-draw that You'll have to wait until I get my tablet pen back. :(

I'm just about done Rayquaza's banner, I had the comp stolen from me x3

Edit:





I know you said you wanted hand drawn, but here's a not-entirely-hand-drawn one for now.

Nudderdedit:





Mewtwos banner. Not much else to say.


----------



## Evolutionary

One day the almighty Tablet pens will return to you...


----------



## Invader Palkia

Hopefully ;-;

If not I hope I can buy a new one... :|


----------



## Mewtwo

OMG AWESOMENESS! Will be in sig soon, just you wait =D


----------



## Colossal

Please give me an artse of a buizel and a Croagunk.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

^read the first post, damnit. Invader has lost her tablet pen and cant draw.


----------



## Black Rayquaza

That's...awesome.  Er...ah.  I'm quite new to this sort of thing, and have just now realized that I seem to have overlooked how exactly I get the banner from there onto my signature.  How's it done?


----------



## Evolutionary

You right click the banner and go Properties. Then Copy the 'Address' then when you're editing your signature press the Insert Image button or use this

[IMG]Whatever the code is[/IMG]

If it's HTML then <IMG>The codething</IMG>


----------



## Taliax

Invader Palkia said:


> I can do that, but if you want me to hand-draw that You'll have to wait until I get my tablet pen back. :(


I don't care if you hand draw it or not. The other ones you diddn't hand draw look fine. And what's a tablet pen?


----------



## Jester

I forgot what i ordered...

But whatever it is have you made it yet?


----------



## Evolutionary

^ If she had made it she would have posted it :P

And requests were cleared so you have to find your request and repost it if you want it done.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Taliax said:


> I don't care if you hand draw it or not. The other ones you diddn't hand draw look fine. And what's a tablet pen?


Okay. ^^

And a tablet is used for drawing with a computer, It's sorta like a mousepad. And you need the pen to draw with it. It's hard to explain.

As for midnight I can't remember what you requested either and I'm to lazy to go find it ^^;


----------



## Evolutionary

Yes, it is SOOO hard to draw with a mouse :/


----------



## Invader Palkia

Not that It's totally impossible, most of the stuff I drew before my scanner/taablet was with the mouse and It's still pretty good

Sorta

In a mouse-drawn kinda way


----------



## Evolutionary

I don't *gasp* have a tablet but I use a tool on GIMP that draws perfectly good lines anyway so...yeah.


----------



## Invader Palkia

It's annoying as hell to line things in photoshop

You gotta make sure you have the right brush size, then you gotta make a stroke path (Which is incredibly annoying).. The whole ordeal is pretty annoying

So the new gimp has a line tool! They needed that ._.
when I had gimp they didn't have a line tool


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Ugg...I can't imagine life without a line tool...


----------



## Invader Palkia

Yes I used to line my stuff in paint.NET. 

The line tool is wonderful :D


----------



## Evolutionary

Have you checked your dragons recently? Some will have TURNED INTO POKEMON!

Edit: NO. It's down. You can check the picture linked to in my sig.

It's Fullmetalcookies's scroll. Random choice :)


Dragcave dragons become Pkmn 100% real. Yeah.


----------



## Black Rayquaza

EeveeSkitty said:


> You right click the banner and go Properties. Then Copy the 'Address' then when you're editing your signature press the Insert Image button or use this
> 
> [IMG]Whatever the code is[/IMG]
> 
> If it's HTML then <IMG>The codething</IMG>


Thanks EeveeSkitty.  It's on my signature now, and I'm eagerly anticipating the promised hand-drawn one (and the rediscovery of the ancient lost artifact known as the Tablet Pen).


----------



## Invader Palkia

@EeveeSkitty: Yup, I saw them. And if you wanted to see some of my old gimp-mouse work, I haves some Here.
Thats really old and I've got some others too

@Black Rayquaza: Yup, hopefully I'll find it. it's like looking for atlantis for chrying out loud. i'm doubtful it still exists xD


----------



## Jester

I REMEMBER!!!

I wanted a bg of a mismagius using will-o-the-wisp.


----------



## Evolutionary

It's cool. But you're probably better with your tablet pen[somewhat DUH] so I'll wait till you find yours or get a new one/s.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Yah, we're actually considering getting new one now. :/


----------



## Evolutionary

Cool~


----------



## Black Rayquaza

bump.

Seriously IP, are you still there?


----------



## Invader Palkia

I'm here, but do not have photoshop on my laptop. >.<
I'll try to get on the main compy sometime to do any requests I've got.


----------



## Evolutionary

Yay, I thought this place died! Now it's alive!


----------



## Taliax

Yay for requests getting done soon! But I can't really say anything, considering how lazy I am with my art requests...


----------



## Dragon

Is u alive? No? Yes? :< *wants to request*


----------



## Invader Palkia

Nope, I'm still here. :D
I'm finished Taliax's banner, I'll upload it in a sec

Edit:






Nudder Edit:
Okay, wtf? It was showing up a second ago >.>





This should work ^^


----------



## Evolutionary

AWESOME~

I LOVE the Lati sister/brothers.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Me too :D
I've been meaning to watch Pokemon Heroes Lately, but my sisters have the VCR.


----------



## Dragon

Alriiiight~

Kinda bigish request, but could you make me a background? =D My desktop is 1280x800. 
Erm... a Salamence PPFFFT obviously flying? And a night sky. With the text: 'Fly on through the endless night of white'.

Yeah. My tool bar is an ass, so try not to put anything significant on the bottom or right side, kthxbai. =)


----------



## Taliax

YAAAAAAYZ~

*Is happy*


----------



## Invader Palkia

Dragon said:


> Alriiiight~
> 
> Kinda bigish request, but could you make me a background? =D My desktop is 1280x800.
> Erm... a Salamence PPFFFT obviously flying? And a night sky. With the text: 'Fly on through the endless night of white'.
> 
> Yeah. My tool bar is an ass, so try not to put anything significant on the bottom or right side, kthxbai. =)


Ooh, that might be hard but I'll give it a go :D
*wants to practice Salamences anyways*



Taliax said:


> YAAAAAAYZ~
> 
> *Is happy*


*happy you're happy*
:D


----------



## Taliax

I might request something else later.


----------

